# Tom Bombadil at Earth Day



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2007)

http://tnma.blogspot.com/2007/04/earth-day-2007-balboa-park-san-diego-ca.html
This is actually how I got turned on to the Narrow Mind last year when the ridiculously good looking Bob Vigneault commented on Manata's (aka Bombadil) apologetic efforts that Gene Cook recorded.


----------

